# PS2 am Monitor



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute.

Gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten die PS2 (Slim) an einen Monitor (CRT) anzuschließen außer diese:


Blaze VGA Adapter - hatte ick schon mal, und klappt nicht so recht. 

3in1 VGA Box - geht leider nicht mit der Slim 

VGA Box Pro - is mir zu teuer 

Logic 3 VGA Box - leider nicht lieferbar 


Reicht nicht auch einfach so ein Adaper: Adapter DVI ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. November 2007)

1. ein VGA Converter
2. einen Schirm kaufen, be dem du die PS2 direkt anklemmen kannst


----------



## Piy (7. November 2007)

zitat mediamarkt-mitarbeiter: "nene das geht nicht, das sind voll andre übertragungen, da gibts kein extra kabel oder adapter, da hast du dich falsch informiert, willst du nciht lieber n tv-gerät kaufen?"

oô


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. November 2007)

Nur wieder ein Beweis, das die MM Mitarbeiter 0 Plan von nix haben ^_^


----------



## Mr-Haid (7. November 2007)

Hmm...

Entweder du besorgst du eine TV Karte, und fähst das signal über den PC.

Oder du kaufst dir endlich einen LCD mit TV Tuner 

Beispiel: Samsung Syncmaster 940MW


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (15. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.

PS2 ist verkauft.


----------

